# Thursday at Memory Lane Swap



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2021)

Things are just getting started


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2021)

Does anyone have any info on this ladies Monark? Thanks.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2021)

Few more


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 6, 2021)

Can anyone help with some information on this ladies Colson please?  I am hoping to be there tomorrow.  Thank you


----------



## biker (May 6, 2021)

Post some more pics of the vendor with red Ford Van with dark red carrier and "AIRLOOM" plates.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 6, 2021)

That Indian and the tank bike next to it !
Those for sale ?


----------



## John G04 (May 6, 2021)

Great show, meet alot of cabers bought a few good parts but nothing much, no bikes yet unfortunately was late on a couple. Excited for tomorrow


----------



## John G04 (May 6, 2021)

More. Smooth tank ranger was a incredible original everything bike


----------



## Rusty72 (May 6, 2021)

What size are these tires ?


----------



## Rusty72 (May 6, 2021)

I will take 2- pairs if 700 x 38 ? That's if shipping is available .


----------



## jungleterry (May 6, 2021)

great pics thanks Ron


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 7, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> I will take 2- pairs if 700 x 38 ? That's if shipping is available .



I'll be there later today, I'll check for yo. The tag says 700×38.


----------



## 1817cent (May 7, 2021)

Met some nice people, saw some nice parts and bikes.  Well worth the drive!  Very nice show/swap meet..


----------



## 1817cent (May 7, 2021)

More pictures of the venue.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

My two favorites are the Super Streamline and big tank Huffman. Mead Rangers are super nice too! A lot to like here!


----------



## stezell (May 7, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'll be there later today, I'll check for yo. The tag says 700×38.



Rusty they're $10 a piece but he doesn't ship.

Sean


----------



## stezell (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (May 7, 2021)

If there is a Davis Sewing Mfg. 28" diamond shape frame and fork there.  Tell Ed from Philly or Sam.  I'm interested.   THX


----------



## manuel rivera (May 7, 2021)

1817cent said:


> More pictures of the venue.
> 
> View attachment 1406052
> 
> ...



Beautiful 36? Columbia black and cream. I wish I was there.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2021)

YES THAT IS A NOTHER BEAUTIFUL COLUMBIA


----------



## bicyclebuff (May 7, 2021)

Great pictures ,me and jungle terry had a blast,came back with a full truck n trailer


----------



## tacochris (May 7, 2021)

That Evinrude bike is a thing of pure majesty!  Its so over the top and "dreamy" for the time period I just love it


----------



## BFGforme (May 7, 2021)

That's funny, Dave from American pickers was in a few of the pictures....


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

Pics.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's funny, Dave from American pickers was in a few of the pictures....



Dave??? The names Mike or Frank or Danielle come to mind when I think of American Pickers.


----------



## saladshooter (May 7, 2021)

Dave Ort and I'm not sure that's him


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2021)

Oh yeah.....that Dave Ort......from about 10 years ago-I forgot!


----------



## slick (May 7, 2021)

Who owns this blue CWC girls? Are they a caber? Contact info and price please?


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 8, 2021)

Thinking about heading over to Memory Lane Saturday morning. Anybody still there selling bikes or is everything gone by now?


----------



## Oldbikes (May 8, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> That's funny, Dave from American pickers was in a few of the pictures....



Dave Ohrt? I didn’t see him!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2021)

Pete @onecatahula is this my trike in this picture?


----------



## oddball (May 8, 2021)




----------



## onecatahula (May 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Pete @onecatahula is this my trike in this picture?
> 
> View attachment 1406689



Yes, Sir !


----------

